# betta fin-rot getting worse!!!!!!



## cossie333 (Apr 10, 2010)

i few months ago i bough myself what i though was a female betta (pics in my album) then we noticed it fins getting bigger and decided its a male but we had treated it for 2 weeks woth fungus and fin-rot treatment but it didnt help.
nnow the rot has spread to the tail and dorsal fin and i dont know what to do.
it is in a 34l 8 gallon tank shared with 9 x-ray tetra(is there a possibility of fin-nipping) 2 hillstream loach and a polkadot loach and they have been in there for 6 months now.

the only other possibility we though of is the gravel.could she be dragging her fins along the bottom whilst swimmin/eating

please help ASAP pls

thanks to all that help

jack


----------



## ApplePie (Jan 21, 2010)

What did you use to treat the fin rot? You have to treat bettas differently than most fish. I would buy a QT tank for him, raise the temp to low/mid 80s, add aquarium salt (follow instructions), and give it time.


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

I had this issue with a betta one time too. What I did was put it in a goldfish bowel for about 2 weeks and I used Fungus eliminator by Jungle. It was around 4 dollars at Meijer but it worked great and the betta healed in no time. It does turn the water yellow so you do have to a water change every week but it works very well.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

8 gallon tank with 13 fish? You need to be doing frequent water changes to keep water quality up. High ammonia, nitrate, or low pH can all erode fins. And tetras are more nippy in small spaces. 

I agree with the advice to isolate and treat separately. Read the ingredients on the meds and try something different than you tried before. A lot of fin-rot will respond just to really clean water and time to heal, but some strains are nasty and really need treatment.


----------



## cossie333 (Apr 10, 2010)

emc7 i am doing waterchanges 3 times a week and i tested it it was all fine


----------

